# Would It Be Possible To Have A Sticky In This Section?



## GTs58 (May 29, 2014)

Edit:

It seems things have taken a new direction with more mismanagement at the other site and a few threads have been locked for no logical reason. 

This is a post from the now new owner of the Schwinnbikeforum after she was exposed of using her moderating power to pursue her personal vendettas. During the time she was a moderator she had three ID's, JenniferG, this one JenniferC and the third ID Maryjane9 that's still active but not used.


----------



## vincev (May 29, 2014)

I hope Scott lets you continue the registry.I know all the work you put into it for the Schwinn forum.There is no other known registry for this rare bike. This registry took many hours to get together and it would be a gift to the Cabe to have it.Good luck GT.


----------



## GTs58 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks Vince. I would really hate to see all that work go down the drain. I know this site is mainly about the older bikes and hopefully something like this would be accepted by the other members.


----------



## island schwinn (May 29, 2014)

do you plan on deleting the thread on sbf? also,do you plan on keeping any info from the 5 speed owners thread?


----------



## popmachines (May 30, 2014)

*5 speed Corvette registry*

I agree with Vince, we need to keep this 5 speed Corvette registry going and keep it updated as we find more of them.


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 31, 2014)

Haha, you saved that post Gary! How awesome! Hope they let you host it here.

over and out,

Douche Bag #2


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2014)

Having never seen your effort I would have to ask if it is merely a registry e.g. bike description, serial , owner or is it more informational to include colors offered, differences between the five speed bikes and others, and other info unique to the five speed. If so you may want to arrange this info into a short monograph and have it put on the home page. As far as pure registrys go people have suggested this before but if you start one then folks will want an Evinrude registry, a Bluebird registry, an Aerocycle registry, and heaven forbid, a Phantom registry! Scott will allow you to update the monograph and it serves a broader purpose than just counting how many of a particular model exist. Just my thoughts. V/r Shawn


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 31, 2014)

I'm not a middleweight collector but I have seen the information.  It would be a shame if it were lost.  I don't know creating a Registry sticky sets a precedent unless you make it so.  This thread has been up for a week or so with no response so it looks like the issue may be moot.


----------



## bike (May 31, 2014)

*I can host one (but)*

on antiquebikeparts.com Happy to host pages for anyone- 

if you post the info it will be on the cabe as if a sticky - just not at the top - I would guess scott could decide the merit after it was posted.


2c


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2014)

GT,i would wait until you see one of the big guns[red names] on and PM them.We really need this registry.It should qualify on the Cabe.These are very collectable bikes.Good luck.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 8, 2014)

Looks like the douche bag crew has seen its final days on SBF, we were all banned from posting and private messaging for no reason nor any explanation...great way to treat your members....but....eh...life goes on...the bikes are the part i love, the forum fun is just a bi-product...

Still hoping the Corvette 5 Speed Registry can find a new home..


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 19, 2014)

*Locked out.*

wanted to bring this back up.it seems the powers that be have locked the original thread and nothing can be added,deleted,or commented on.it's a shame the info can't be updated or more info added.hope someone here can help out.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 20, 2014)

X2 - This valuable info needs a home.  Come on Cabe staff, please step up.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Why not just go ahead and post it as it's own thread? Is that how it was on the Schwinn forum? I still have concerns as a sticky if it's merely a registry. We've had the registry discussion before and I think this would be opening Panadora's box (see my earlier post in this thread). V/r Shawn


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 20, 2014)

Please note this section was set up for the Schwinn guys.  That in itself is a precedent and the forum did not collapse from the weight of the Huffy section, Colson section,  etc.  Each request should be measured by its own merits.  So if there are request for Sticky's for other brands/models, where better for them than here.  Scott and the mods can evaluate each request and act as they deem appropriate.  I can't imagine a few stickys would end forum life as we know it.


----------



## vincev (Jul 20, 2014)

I dont see any reason for not making the registry a sticky.The general discussion section has some stickies that could be eliminated.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 20, 2014)

Okay, here is a little background on the Registry. Some years ago I was taking to Brian (island schwinn) about starting a thread that was devoted to the Corvette 5 speeds. We both had been looking for  parts for our bikes but were not sure what was correct or what to look for. After talking we decided to partner up on a Corvette 5 speed thread to gather up information about the bike while I kept tabs on all the ones that still exist today.  Brian started the thread and then I made the first reply post which was the beginning of the Registry.  As the list grew the owner of the site at the time, Ric Greene, separated my Registry post making it a separate thread and a sticky. The original intent of the Corvette 5 thread was more than just a log, it was open to everyone to show their bike, ask questions and get info about the model. I would like to keep that original idea with a Registry thread that is open for all discussion pertaining to the model.  

Both of these threads have been locked by the new owner. Reason why? No reason given so it must be another demented action continuing her personal vendetta. 

Here is the thread where the Registry was created. 
http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=4526.0



Here is the Registry thread. And I’m sorry that most of the picture cannot be viewed by non members. 
http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=4703.0


*And thank you everyone for all the support! *


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 20, 2014)

Having a sticky in this section for corvette 5-speeds would give me a good belly laugh, but maybe your request could spark something to accomplish your goals.

In my opinion, the thing that the CABE is missing the most in terms of contributing to the hobby and separating fact from myth from "I don't know, it came to me like that" would be a Registry Section in this current format.

I saw a need for starting a thread for the Hawthorne Comet as they were made by 2 different manufacturers and within each were also different in model by year...this grew nicely and there are other threads like it, just not many and they are scattered in many sections.

If there was a Registry Section, individuals could start thread based on whatever information and pictures they have and in searching down the line the community could benefit from these compilations, provided we as a community put into it.

Imagine, a funnel with serial numbers where we can finally get an idea on the number of units produced, what fender light was actually used as I cannot make it out in the ad drawing of my book, etc...

Chris


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 21, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> If there was a Registry Section, individuals could start thread based on whatever information and pictures they have and in searching down the line the community could benefit from these compilations, provided we as a community put into it.
> 
> Imagine, a funnel with serial numbers where we can finally get an idea on the number of units produced, what fender light was actually used as I cannot make it out in the ad drawing of my book, etc...
> 
> Chris




I was just thinking the same thing, an area specific for Registries. Should there be guidelines for the format or info provided? 

As many of you know, Nick has complied info on '38 Bluebirds, with models, S/N and owners- and was excited to come across a pic of another one last week, believe that makes 20, with about 12 being complete with tanks. This latest one is a Fall deluxe, the first one he has come across. 
Now he needs to try to locate the man that was listed as the owner in the 80's... 

It would be great to be able to have an area to post this info. I second the motion! 

Darcie


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 21, 2014)

I like the registry idea too. We should be pooling our knowledge for future collectors.  If someone takes the time like Gary did to do this registry I don't see how anyone would be against that for any brand bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2014)

This was actually discussed a year or two ago. There would have to be guidelines (rules) though and some here have real issues with any sort of rules. I think the main requirement for inclusion into the registry would be a serial #. Without a serial a bike can be counted more than once if it was restored or other things changed making it appear to be a different bike. The other consideration that gets some argument going is whether to include restored bikes. For some models such as the Blue Bird this isn't a big issue. For others such as a Phantom it's almost pointless to include restored bikes unless provenance can be established that it actually started as a Phantom. These were some of the issues before. Personally I have no problem with a registry but would actually like to see the registry as part of a more scholarly effort that gets at all aspects of a particular model. V/r Shawn


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 28, 2014)

the registry and a couple other threads were locked for a time.undoubtedly to preserve the information from being deleted or edited.now they are all unlocked,but the actual registry has been removed.to lose this info would be a huge blow to the hobby and to the owners and other contributors as well.i hope it can be saved here.
i'm struggling to keep my comments balanced and fair,but this makes it difficult.GT and myself,as well as other owners of these bikes,have spent countless hours researching and documenting these bikes.to have it all lost due to personal vendettas is a shame.i wouldn't be surprised if i'm the next to go,but i still look on the sbf and try to help with info as i can.


----------



## vincev (Jul 28, 2014)

Have you heard any opinion from the adm.of this site.Hope we get the registry.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 24, 2014)

I hear crickets.


----------



## vincev (Aug 24, 2014)

The registry already has the serial numbers of all the registered bikes.GT has really made a nice registry and I hope he at least posts it so the adm. can see how nice a job GT did.


----------

